# Frage zu Python - Win Root Directory



## fh_study (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hat von euch einer ne Idee mit welchem Befehl ich in Python herausfinde in welchem Ordner (vor allem auf welchem Laufwerk) Windows installiert ist?
Noch besser wäre es nach Standart-Windows Anwendungen zu suchen (Word...) und den Pfad zu bekommen.

thx for help

PS: dachte da an so etwas wie ne os funktion die ich noch nicht gefunden habe


----------

